# Puedo programar con icprog archivo asm para pic sin pasar a hex?



## Kenzox13 (May 21, 2010)

Hola, tengo que programar un picPIC12F675 con icprog con un archivo asm o tengo que pasarlo a hex.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## J2C (May 21, 2010)

Kenzox13

Solo se puede programar en los PIC's los archivos *.hex, a tu programa *.asm debes compilarlo con el MPSAM de MicroChip

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## Kenzox13 (May 21, 2010)

Bien gracias, me bajado el MPLab, he cargado el asm y lo he exportado en hex (modo exportar)
Me sale como- Program Memory, start y end, configuraion bits, eeprom memory y user ID todo por defecto, no toco nada y le doy aceptar, efectimanete me crea un codigo hex, veremos si asi me vale aun que aun estoy montando el programador hehe. Ya contare.
Gracias y saludos.


----------

